# I've joined the family, Now a couple ?'s about my car.



## GoldTima01 (Jun 21, 2006)

I recently purchased a 2001 Altima GXE with 42k on it. I got a pretty good deal on it and also, thanks to my friend who sold me the car, got a 2 year warranty included in the price.

So far i love the car. Decent power, good milage, comfortable. I already replaced the head unit and all 4 speakers. Now that brings me to my first question.

My radio reception is horrible now. Is our car supposed to have an antenna? Mine doesnt have one if it is.

Second, i have the common rough idle problem. Will warranty cover the replacement of an IMG? Or should i tackle it on my own?

Third, do these cars come with ABS? Im coming to this car from an 03 RSX Type s so these brakes seem way week.

Any other things i should do or replace on this car as a precaution, since I am planning on driving it to the ground? Im the third owner and can tell some soccer mom drove the car before me (theres a baby seat imprint on the seat in the back).

Thanks in advance for any advice or help anyone can give me.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im almost positive the antenna is in the windshield... check the connection again...
the rough idle - do you have an auto? a common fix is to simply turn the idle up. before you do that though, have the timing done and perform a tune-up if it hasnt been done lately - if you can tell, that is.
abs - open the hood and look at the master cylinder, if it looks plain, you have normal brakes. if you can see the lines going to another box with wiring attached to it, you have abs.
these cars are pretty sturdy, but have the rear motor mount checked out, they are notoriously weak. 
congrats on your new buy.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i should mention too - the brakes on these cars are actually pretty strong for the size of the car. try bleeding the system and if you have rear drums, make sure they are adjusted correctly. you can also get some quality pads and dont forget to check out the brake lines and make sure they dont bulge when the pedal is depressed.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

If you don't have a power driven antenna then it is in the windshield glass,
I have a 2000 GXE, 53k and needed to replace the front lower trans mount as well as the
passenger side or left side {when facing the car from the front} top motor mount
so you might as well check their condition.
If you do your own oil changes I've found it takes right about 3.1 qts of oil upon refill
although the Haynes manual calls for 4.1 qts.
If you're replacing spark plugs remember to coat threads with anti-sieze compound.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

About the rough idle, I just got that fixed on my car, they said its the intake manifold gasket and usually runs about 700$, its a common problem on the car. Before it gets to late, Id take it in and get it fixed.


----------

